# Another miracle:



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah I saw that dude on TV yesterday. Pretty wild.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

*Huh...*

I thought for sure there'd be at least one thread about this this morning. I thought it might of been Zog who posted it. Although it wasn't a qualified electrician involved in an accident, I still thought it was big news.

It was an electrical accident and I'm surprised I didn't hear about it back in '08 when it happened.

I just thought it was some good news for once.............


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I worked with a guy about a year ago whose father was killed when he was a senior in high school. Same thing happened. He was painting a church and was using an aluminum ladder and got to close to some high voltage lines.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Family of three killed at a boat ramp when I was a kid. Raised the mast of their sailboat right into the power lines overhead. Witnesses said the youngest son was killed outright, his dad and brother when they tried to get to him..... sad. We do our best to tame the beast, but sometimes.......


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

blueheels2 said:


> I worked with a guy about a year ago whose father was killed when he was a senior in high school. Same thing happened. He was painting a church and was using an aluminum ladder and got to close to some high voltage lines.


 
Dallas was in a cherry picker. I assume it was an arc blast from a line to line fault. I can't believe what they can do in the medical field now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh wow those photos are...

Anyone know what the voltage was?


----------

